# Network issues from suspend and resume



## flce (May 6, 2011)

I own a Dell Inspiron 1318. Suspend to RAM is working almost perfectly for my computer. Everything is working upon resume except my network interfaces. The network interfaces cannot be started up again. 

I am running:


```
FreeBSD local 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #6: Sun Apr 24 07:54:36 EDT 2011 amd64
```

Interfaces from ifconfig:


```
wpi0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 00:00:00:00:00:00
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
        status: associated
bge0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8009b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:00:00:00:00:00
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:00:00:00:00:00
        inet 10.164.204.22 netmask 0xfffffe00 broadcast 255.255.255.255
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/36Mbps mode 11g
        status: associated
        ssid nowhere channel x (2462 MHz 11g) bssid 00:00:00:00:00:00
        country US authmode WPA privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF AES-CCM 2:128-bit
        txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS roaming MANUAL
```

From before resume, pciconf -blcv:


```
wpi0@pci0:12:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x135b103c chip=0x42228086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel 3945ABG Wireless LAN controller (10208086)'
    class      = network
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf6cff000, size 4096, enabled
    cap 01[c8] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[d0] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    cap 10[e0] = PCI-Express 1 legacy endpoint max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
ecap 0003[140] = Serial 1 0018deffff0c294a
bge0@pci0:9:0:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x02861028 chip=0x171314e4 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'Broadcom NetLink (TM) Fast Ethernet (BCM5906m)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf69f0000, size 65536, enabled
    cap 01[48] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 03[50] = VPD
    cap 09[58] = vendor (length 120)
    cap 05[e8] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit enabled with 1 message
    cap 10[d0] = PCI-Express 1 endpoint max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
ecap 0002[13c] = VC 1 max VC0
ecap 0003[160] = Serial 1 00219bfffedcf958
```

After wakeup,  pciconf -blcv:


```
wpi0@pci0:12:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x135b103c chip=0x42228086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel 3945ABG Wireless LAN controller (10208086)'
    class      = network
bge0@pci0:9:0:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x02861028 chip=0x171314e4 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'Broadcom NetLink (TM) Fast Ethernet (BCM5906m)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

Relevant parts posted. All the other PCI devices are mostly Intel stuff under PCI domain 0. 

The bar, cap, and ecap data is completely wiped out for the network devices only. The network kernel modules refused to attach and sometimes would cause the kernel to panic. However, everything else is working fine.

I have been searching online for various states in hw.acpi, debug.acpi, and hw.pci to change. While most of the ones I have tested have shown no difference, setting debug.acpi.suspend_bounce to 1 allowed me to resume from a mock suspend without any issues. 

As a result, I'm thinking of modifying the asl to get networking working and would like to find some advice on how to do this. I have been following the instructions from the ACPI section of the FreeBSD Handbook. I have attached the output of acpidump. Although I have tried to fix the obvious errors and rebuild with iasl, the final .aml still does not resume network interfaces properly.

Has anyone else experience this issue and have a solution or some advice on how to approach this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gnemmi (May 12, 2011)

Maybe you could find some useful info in here:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3886&highlight=dell+1318

and here:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=kern/136876

hope it helps


----------



## flce (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for your help, I actually came across those links as I was searching for a solution. 

It turns out that the problem has been fixed in FreeBSD-current.


----------



## gnemmi (May 14, 2011)

Good to know, but which one of them all did get fix?
bge?
fwohci?
firewire?
ad?


----------



## flce (May 15, 2011)

Everything is working now. As far as I know, only bge and wpi was causing problems before.


----------



## gnemmi (May 16, 2011)

Has this one been solved too?
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=kern/136946
Could you please let me know, or even better, comment on the PR?


----------

